# Low-tech lighting for 40g Breeder?



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have recently purchased a 36g Bowfront aquarium kit by Aqueon, but I'll probably return that and replace it with a 40g Breeder (or if I can find a 46g Bowfront, then that). Why? Stock equipment somewhat bothers me. People have said that what comes with the kit is adequate, but after reading reviews for the individual products, I'm not quite so sure. I would definitely be replacing the filter and the hood has poor lighting. That said, I have an AquaClear 70 HOB on the way and, assuming that filter is more than adequate, I'm moving on to the next big thing, the lights/fixture.

So, since this is my first aquarium, I definitely want to do low-tech and stay as cheap as possible. No ferts, no CO², nothing fancy really. Substrate will be that Black Diamond coal slag. After some digging around, I found this and was wondering if this fixture will work? Also, I assume it comes with the 2 lights?

http://amzn.to/vrQRf1

If not, what would you recommend that is fairly cheap? I am trying for a decent number of live plants, but obviously nothing hard to maintain. Mainly idiot-proof beginner plants.

So, any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

I would add couple bucks and invest in better quality fixture such as nova extreme 2X39HO . I have one on my 40g breeder and it works ok.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

honestly, I would just run 2 standard t8's. or if you need better coverage, two dual bulb t8 fixtures from Homedepot or lowes. It'll be cheaper, and perfect for low light with no co2. 
I run 1 24" t8 on a 20L with good growth, no ferts and no co2.. And if you ever want to step it up a bit and use co2, just 2xODNO the t8's and add co2 and you'll be set. I run 2xodno on 2 t8 bulbs on my 29gal with pressurized co2 and my plant growth has exploded and there is constant pearling throughout the entire photoperiod. I only dose traces as my tank is heavily stocked, but yeah


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you get 36" T8's? I would agree that they would work well...I ran four on top of my 75g which is a lot taller and when low tech still had decent growth. I've never seen 36" T8 though but then again, I've never looked for them either. I am getting a 40B this weekend so I am curious about this too.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> honestly, I would just run 2 standard t8's. or if you need better coverage, two dual bulb t8 fixtures from Homedepot or lowes. It'll be cheaper, and perfect for low light with no co2.
> I run 1 24" t8 on a 20L with good growth, no ferts and no co2.. And if you ever want to step it up a bit and use co2, just 2xODNO the t8's and add co2 and you'll be set. I run 2xodno on 2 t8 bulbs on my 29gal with pressurized co2 and my plant growth has exploded and there is constant pearling throughout the entire photoperiod. I only dose traces as my tank is heavily stocked, but yeah


Figure me dumb, but will the Home Depot/Lowes solution fit on the aquarium? I'm looking for a fixture that won't really require modding and will just sit on top of the tank without worry. Also, any links to Home Depot/Lowes so I know what to look for?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

may be tough to get the shop fixture on top of the tank to make it look good. I agree the Nova is a good pick.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

HolyAngel said:


> honestly, I would just run 2 standard t8's. or if you need better coverage, two dual bulb t8 fixtures from Homedepot or lowes. It'll be cheaper, and perfect for low light with no co2.
> I run 1 24" t8 on a 20L with good growth, no ferts and no co2.. And if you ever want to step it up a bit and use co2, just 2xODNO the t8's and add co2 and you'll be set. I run 2xodno on 2 t8 bulbs on my 29gal with pressurized co2 and my plant growth has exploded and there is constant pearling throughout the entire photoperiod. I only dose traces as my tank is heavily stocked, but yeah


 
Maybe, I think 2 NO T8 bulbs is going to cause algae issues with no CO2. 


I run a pair of 23w CFLs on my 40BR, and need to run CO2.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Rich Conley said:


> Maybe, I think 2 NO T8 bulbs is going to cause algae issues with no CO2.
> 
> 
> I run a pair of 23w CFLs on my 40BR, and need to run CO2.


I don't believe so... the 40B is 16" tall, a 20Long is 12" tall and i've run 2 NO T8 bulbs on the 20Long with no ferts, no co2, and have had zero algea and good growth for months.. I just dropped it down to 1 as all i have in there now is moss. The 29 is 18" tall and i run 2 2xOverdriven t8's on there but with them overdriven the tank NEEDs co2 at that height..


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

You can also use t5no lighting. I have 2x two bulb t5no fixtures on my low-tech 40B. The various crypts, java fern, madagascar lace, and stems grow at a moderate pace with healthy leaves. I do dose a small amount of ferts after weekly water changes, but no Co2 of any kind. T8s should also work since the tank isn't particularly deep, but it won't be as sleek. If that matters to you.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

2x, two bulb T5NO fixtures is a little more than I want to spend. I was hoping to get this done with one non-custom fixture without suspension, but it doesn't look like things will go that way...

Could I just not plant heavily near the front of the tank or something similar?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

If two of those normal output fixtures are out of the budget, you'd be better off DIY'ing a fixture for a low light but well covered 40BR. Not sure how comfortable you are with some basic wiring. 

The problem is that all 2 bulb fixtures are narrow. And if you buy a wider fixture you're going to have 4 bulbs or more, and they'll be high output. You might want to check fish forums or Craigslist for a metal halide/T5 fixture. One with a blown halide could be had for cheap, and you're just interested in the widely spaced T5's anyways. Look up the Outer Orbit fixtures from Current USA as an example.

But really, a custom fixture would be the best option. The 40BR in my sig was done cheaply, 4 normal output T5 on two ballasts. The most expensive part was the reflectors, and those wouldn't be necessary for a lower light tank.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I currently have four planted tanks, and two of them are around 29 gallon. On one I have a dual T5HO (Nova Extreme total 48 watts), and on the other I have two Aqueon T5NO fixtures (four bulbs total 56 watts). One fixture on the front and one on the rear of the canopy.

The T5HO is higher light, and subsequently, I have had to diffuse some of the light. The T5NO's are perfect for a medium light, low tech tank. I haven't had to diffuse them, and they are growing the plants very well with no algae. Of the two set ups, I would say that the T5NO's were a better choice for that type of tank.

Both tanks have pfs substrate, and similar inhabitants and plants. 

I use Flourish Comprehensive, and dose with Excel daily.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm just running 2x 23w spiral cfls on my 40BR, and it works fine. They've got ikea blanda bowls as reflectors...seems to work pretty well.

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2011/05/steel-me-pendant-luminaire.html


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

I appreciate the help thus far, but I still haven't really come to anything conclusive...


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but I just want to make a decision. I went to my local hardware store and looked at some lighting there. They do have 36" T8 bulbs and fixtures.

So, should I just buy two of those fixtures and use them (~$60 + however much bulbs cost) or go with two Coralife T5NO fixtures from Amazon for ~$110? I'm guessing I should just go with the Coralife since the 4 T8 bulbs will probably be close to $40... I know I said I wanted to avoid the 2 fixture set-up, but it looks like that is the only easy choice. I know Coralife isn't the best (reflectors, etc...), but I'm not looking for top of the line, just something so my plants don't die (slow growth is fine with me).


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Are they shoplight fixtures or under cabinet lighting?


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not positive, but I think they were shoplight fixtures.

Let's say I have $150 to spend on lighting -- what would be the best route?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

If you have that kinda of cash to spend and there's any chance you may go hi-tech in the future with this tank and you are able to suspend the lights, I'd go T5HO. You can raise them enough to be low/medium light but if you make the jump you already have the lights to go highlight. 

Otherwise, the T8's would be perfect as long as the fixtures are suitable and you can get bulbs in the correct temp. Otherwise, T5NO. This is IMO of course. I'm trying to figure out my lighting options as well for my 40B I got over the weekend. I'm leaning towards adding a second needle valve to my CO2 setup and going hi-tech though. I just don't want to shell out $100+ on lights right now. There are the Odyssea fixtures though that are 39w x 3 for $90 that get pretty good reviews and the 39w x 4 for $80 without the built in timer.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

I have no real interest in going hi-tech as this is my very first aquarium.

Would any of these fixtures work WITHOUT having to suspend them? I know they are HO, but I'm not sure if I could just turn off a bulb or two?

http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-4x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52324p.htm
http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-4x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52304p.htm
http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-2x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52122p.htm (2x)
http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-3x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52314p.htm
http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-4x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52304.htm


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

A 40B is not a tall tank, only 17". Add substrate and now you are around 15" from the substrate to the top of the tank. A single T5HO bulb 4" off the top of the tank will still have you at medium light. 2 bulbs is high light. Problem would be that one bulb would not properly light the tank from front to back...soooo...you need two bulbs. So either you need two T8 or T5NO bulbs on the tank for medium or you need two T5HO bulbs around 12" off the top of the tank for medium.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

So I'm still more than likely looking at 2 of these fixtures?

http://amzn.to/vrQRf1

Also, if you know of any other fixtures that meet my criteria, feel free to link to them. All help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks again!


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I have two of those fixtures on my tank. One on the front and one on the rear, spaced a few inches apart. It works very well.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That will give you good coverage. You might end up close to the high light with all four bulbs burning. Not sure how the coverage will be with just one. Probably not too good considering the tank is like 18 front to back. If those fixtures will work with just one bulb, you could use one fixture with 2 bulbs and one with just 1 bulb. That would give you three T5NO on top of the tank which should keep you in medium light and give a good spread of the light.

Who knew these 40 breeders would be such a pain to light...lol...good thing is, this thread is helping me figure out how to light mine too...but I don't have the issues you do since I am doing high light, mines pretty easy.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I am not having any problems running all four bulbs. The light is sitting on the rim of the tank, and the substrate is about 15" from the light. I have a glass canopy on the tank. I am not doing CO2, but using Excel and using a lighting period of around 8 hours. I currently have Amazon sword, pygmy chain sword, two types of crypts, anubias coffeefolia, java fern "Windelov", bacopa caroliana, ammania gracilis, ludwigia repens and hydrocotyle in the tank. All are growing steadily, no algae to speak of.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Not being disrespectful but we raise plants. 

Lights are not the thing to get cheap about. You don't need a computer controlled light show but, the correct PAR value for the height of you tank and the plants you choose is important.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Not being disrespectful but we raise plants.
> 
> Lights are not the thing to get cheap about. You don't need a computer controlled light show but, the correct PAR value for the height of you tank and the plants you choose is important.


No disrespect taken. As mentioned, I am VERY new to this, so I have no idea what is all out there. All I know is that I want low-tech, no carbon dioxide, and no ferts (might dose excel and use ferts later, but not to start). 

I don't really know of any other brands besides Auqueon/Coralife, so with my criteria, what lighting would you recommend for my tank that is less than $200?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

To have the tank that you want, I think the big thing to keep in mind is to not have too much light.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll more than likely just go with two of the Coralife fixtures mentioned in my first post (and later in the thread).

Let me throw out another option, though. Are there any recommended HO fixtures that I could use that would just sit on top of my tank WITH the use of some sort of light reducing screen? That way, the screen can be removed if I ever wanted to go HO, but still be suitable?

Again, any links would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a Current Nova Extreme dual bulb T5HO (48 watts T5HO) fixture on a 29 gallon tank (30" long). It is sitting on the rim of the tank with a glass canopy. I have diffused the light, but putting an extra piece of glass on top of the canopy, under the light. I lightly frosted this piece of glass. It has worked well. This fixture doesn't have high quality reflectors, but, even so, without the diffusion it does provide a bit too much light, and that tank would have algae problems without the diffusion. 

The tank with the two T5NO fixtures (56 watts T5NO), does not have any diffusion and I have no problem with algae. Again the lights are sitting on the rim of the tank.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information everyone (and your personal experiences touch of sky). With everything said here and a PM from Hoppy, I have settled on two of the Coralife fixtures. I'll be placing the order in a few minutes so they should be here by the end of the week. With that, I think I have all the equipment I need, now I just need to find some hardscape and then the real adventure begins!

Thanks again!


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Good luck, and have fun. I hope you will keep us posted. :smile:


----------

